# 1966 18' Driftwood



## sweetcar1968 (May 26, 2009)

I just bought one completly gutted, Im looking for advice on how to restore it. I know how i want to lay out the inside. The person who had it before me has already repaired all holes and sealed the camper from rain. What im looking for is any advice on electrical, insulation, floor covering, cealings ect. 

One thing to keep in mind is i will be putting no bathroom in this camper, its just not important for what im using the camper for.


----------

